# Seinfeld DVD News



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Kramer is on board after holding out since he and the other 2 actors don't get paid anymore for the re-runs, which are still doing top 10 in syndication...


> Kramer has crossed the Seinfeld picket line.
> 
> Michael Richards, the beloved, wacky star of the much-Emmyd comedy series has broken ranks with costars Jason Alexander and Julia Louis-Dreyfus and decided to participate in an upcoming DVD about the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Will it be a dvd of the tv show or a bio...


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Its reruns on a DVD, with "bonus material" consisting of interviews with the stars. The contention was over the fees to be paid to the 3 co-stars to be interviewed. The three had staged a "strike" to get big dollars per episode, but do not participate in residuals from reruns.

With the show currently on multiple channels, and likely to be a daily staple on TV Land or TBS (or similar) forever, the market for this DVD set seems limited.


----------

